# Horse Nipping Me - Is he playing or not?



## newhorse (3 April 2009)

I have a 5 yr old TB, had him 2 months and suddenly he has started having a little nip. Very gently though. It started when I was bringing him in yesterday, a friend was walking in front of him and he leaned forward had a little nibble and looked away as if to say 'it wasnt me'. Then this morning we were turning out and he had a little nip on my arm, then did it again. He did it 3 times in total. I was laughing at him thinking he was playing but then now wonder if it is a dominance thing or something? Can anyone advise on this? Thanks 
	
	
		
		
	


	





Forgot to say, this only happens when I am bringing in or turning out. He is a very placid lad who is great


----------



## piebaldsparkle (3 April 2009)

Do you use treats to catch him?

Sounds like he is being a bit cheeky, I would nip it in the bud with a sharp 'NO' when he nips.


----------



## arwenplusone (3 April 2009)

Um, regardless of whether he was playing or not I would be doing something other than laughing about it.

It isn't a habit I would want to encourage!


----------



## newhorse (3 April 2009)

I dont use treats when I bring him in. I thought he might have just been playing around (my first horse so a little new to these sort of things). I will nip it in the bud straight away!


----------



## ruscara (3 April 2009)

I am a Tree Hugger and therefore believe that every 'behaviour' directed at us by the horse, is a way of communicating something.  I wonder what it is that your lovely horse wants to tell you?  
Horses have so few ways of communicating with us, and most of these are either ignored or punished by people who don't understand what they are trying to say.  
For example, my boy has for years (12 years to be exact) been quite difficult to rug in the winter, snapping and pulling faces.  I have smacked him for snapping especially when he's actually bitten me.
He's a Connie X with a very thick winter coat and a trace clip, and I have been rugging him in heavyweight rugs.  It's only this year that I've had him fully clipped, and because I can now actually feel how hot he is without the barrier of his coat,  I realise that he has been horribly overheated - for twelve years.  Poor lad.  I now listen to him, and he doesn't snap when I don't try to make him too hot.  

So, I believe that your horse is saying something.  It could be, "Give me a treat", or it could be, "I love you", or it could be, "I am the boss!".  Find out what it is before you punish him, is what I suggest.


----------



## newhorse (3 April 2009)

Hi Ruscara

Yes! I am of the same mindset as you. I am the person who gets told off for never raising their voice or smacking their horse lol. I do believe he is telling me something and I really believe it is a little game as he has a cheeky face when doing it. He is not uptight or scared etc, very relaxed when he is doing it and when we get to the field he chooses to stay with me for 10 mins before going off for a play with his pals.


----------



## criso (3 April 2009)

Even it it is a game, not necessarily something you want to encourage.
My 6 YO TB has lovely games with his gelding friends in the field that involve nipping and standing on his back legs and boxing.
I don't want to play those particular game with him though he would try if allowed.  He doesn't mean in nastily but it is potentially dangerous. 
Without getting into a discussion of whatever method you use to encourage and discourage behaviour, i would set bounderies and make him understand you don't like nipping.


----------



## Theresa_F (3 April 2009)

My youngsters love to gently groom, nuzzle and sniff me and this is acceptable.

However, teeth are not.  They are firmly told no and pushed away if they are too rough - this for mine is sufficient and to be honest they are very gentle and do know what is and what is not permitted.

It is a fine line between allowing them to express affection and not being rough or dominant.

Chancer did once get a hard smack and yelled at - he was testing his boundaries and nipped me hard - instant punishment and he never bit again.

I would say he is seeing what he can get away with and boundaries now need to be set - start with a firm push and told no but be prepared you may need to make the message more clear that teeth and your body are never to connect.


----------



## newhorse (3 April 2009)

Thanks for that advice, yes, think I will have to be a little firmer and put him in his place in a suitable way. He has no manners at all yet although did get a telling off for banging his head right in my chest this morning at breakfast - that did seem to work so I think as mentioned, he may be trying his luck!


----------

